# Need "Glitten" pattern



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd like to make a pair of "glittens" gloves with the mitten cover over it, and I'm not sure what pattern I should use. I have made socks and mittens, and that is the extent of my "expertise" haha! These things just seem complicated!

I was searching ravelry, and found 2 patterns that use worsted wool, but I am intimidated by them both. Is there a pattern that you've made that is easy to tackle for a novice like me? 
Here are the links I was looking at:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magical-mittens
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-mitten-wardrobe

I like the way these look the best, but they use sock yarn - hopefully I'll be spinning that weight some day 
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall02/PATTbroadstreet.html


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I say take the plunge. The fingers are just little tubes, they go fast. If you can knit in the round and follow a pattern, you can do it. 

I have never tried those patterns before, but that first one looks good. Did you read the comments on ravelry made by others who knit them? I just skimmed them, but it looked pretty straightforward. I have done a few Canadian Living patterns, which were all good.

I am sure the knitty pattern is excellent, but the WW ones would go a lot faster, for your first try. 

You can do it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Go for it, definitely! I think that first pattern would be the best. It has the most ratings on it and just looks like a better pattern to me. But, I have never knit a pair of gloves, lots of mittens but no gloves. I have plans of knitting a pair of fingerless gloves for myself this year. I'll be watching your progress. I don't think these will be too difficult. Make sure you take pictures of your progress for us to see.

BTW, that knitty patterns looks really nice but it is listed as extra spicy so would be more difficult than the others for some reason. That is if their ratings are accurate. They could be your second project


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks so much GAM & Marchwind! How do you look at reviews? There are so many features on Ravelry that I have no clue about (and how is it pronounced BTW - with a short "a" or a long "a"?)

So I will dive right in, and I'm sure I'll be here asking for help. Magic Mittens it is! 
You guys are awesome and I sooo appreciate it!!!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

When you are looking on the pattern page the part that I circled in red is where you would have the comments or review, to see them you just click on the tab and then to get back to the pattern just click details!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Cowgirl! I just need to start clicking and exploring!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Your welcome! Have fun!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Also just below where NYCowgirl circled is the ratings box. It says about this pattern. There is where they rate the pattern on difficulty and how many stars andhow many people have rated it.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

So about the dreaded gauge... (which I've never done before...) AND figure I better do it now...

Do I CO 18 stitches and work stockinette pattern for 32 rows (like it says in the "Gauge" section of the pattern above)? 

I've googled gauge before for instructions, but it always confuses me - garter stitch/stockinette/ect. It seemed like different websites were saying different things. Is the gauge always a different stitch/pattern depending on what you are making? Or is there a standard swatch you should be knitting before you begin your project?

I told you I'd have lots of questions - this is my first "official" project. My socks and mittens I've always just followed the pattern and they came out - if they didn't fit me, I just gave them to someone who could fit! NOt the right way of doing things haha!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Typically you knit a square that is approx. 4"x 4" and measure in the center over one inch. I really don't like swatching and rarely do it, I usually knit exactly to gauge. I'll knit a couple of inches and see what I get but that's me.


----------

